
Reconstructed debate about accepting SPIR-V in WebGPU - kvark
https://kvark.github.io/webgpu-debate/SPIR-V.component.html
======
kvark
This is the first cut of the "famous" debate reconstruction using Argdown.
Motivation behind this was expressed in
[http://kvark.github.io/tech/arguments/2020/06/30/technical-d...](http://kvark.github.io/tech/arguments/2020/06/30/technical-
discussions.html)

